# welding inspection



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (16 أبريل 2009)

قرص جامد جدا فى اختبارات اللحام


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## كريم زهران (20 أبريل 2009)

أرجو أن ينفع الله به كل مسلم وأنا عندى كتب كتير فى اللحام


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*



*​


----------



## mody_4love (10 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن ارعف ابه الي انت رفعه بس 
نوعه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mody_4love (10 أغسطس 2010)

بما انك عندك كتب كتير في اللحام انا عايز كتاب بيتكلم عن عيوب اللحام كلها و بالتفضيل بس يكون اسلوبه وسهل و مريح و مفهوم و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed shawky (22 أغسطس 2010)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

